# Catoctin Wildlife Preserve



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone been to this ? Its been years since I have visited. Just a bit north of Frederick. 

(They had a Jaguar attack recently, mauled the caretaker pretty well.)


----------



## Dakota05 (Feb 17, 2008)

My wife and I usually go every summer. I like the poisonous snakes they have and they have a building with larger snakes (anacondas, retic's and others). We were there last June and there was a three legged donkey, he was just standing by the fence, and I couldn't figure out why he wouldn't move until I finally noticed he was missing a leg. I miss the grissley bear they use to have (I believe he passed on). It is a nice place to go, and to take kids, they have shows where kids can touch large snakes, hedge hog, a parrot and other things.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yeah I saw that. I love that zoo esp it's Madagascar / Lemur area and it doesn't hurt that it has a great Hot room and tortoises.

BUT I couldn't remember where the jaguar exhibit was located until my gf reminded me....go figure...I'm a herper first 

Very sad...I hope she is ok


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey!

I helped build that venomous exhibit!


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

the Snake guys has offered to take me around the reptile house since he's add so much stuff. I should take him up on it some time


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

UmbraSprite said:


> Hey!
> 
> I helped build that venomous exhibit!


 
Nice job Chris.

That is a GREAT zoo and admisson is very reasonable.

HIGHLY recommended!

I hope that woman and the Jaguars are ok...does anyone down near there know?


----------

